# trying to get started...



## FeetFirstPigeon (Nov 18, 2010)

We're starting on our pigeon adventure, but there are a few questions we just can't seem to find info online about. We have discovered how to read a band, but we still are confused on what signifies an old cock, vs a yearling cock (assuming that means a one year old bird) and a young cock? Trying to enter our first show if we can figure out how to classify him. 

What we have is a blue splash Indian Fantail Cock with band NPA 11 10 EE1700 Thank You!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Not familiar with NPA bands up here but I think the 11 is size of band & the 10 is for 2010 which makes it a young bird for showing until end of year. Some small club shows allow young birds to be shown in spring as well at small shows depends on rules.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

FeetFirstPigeon said:


> We're starting on our pigeon adventure, but there are a few questions we just can't seem to find info online about. We have discovered how to read a band, but we still are confused on what signifies an old cock, vs a yearling cock (assuming that means a one year old bird) and a young cock? Trying to enter our first show if we can figure out how to classify him.
> 
> What we have is a blue splash Indian Fantail Cock with band NPA 11 10 EE1700 Thank You!


any bird with a 2010 band isnt considered an old bird by any means til they are past the year that they are born then they are condsidered an old bird so anything beyond the year they are born is considered an old bird


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ross Howard said:


> Not familiar with NPA bands up here but I think the 11 is size of band & the 10 is for 2010 which makes it a young bird for showing until end of year. Some small club shows allow young birds to be shown in spring as well at small shows depends on rules.


Absolutely correct info! Thank you, Ross!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> any bird with a 2010 band isnt considered an old bird by any means til they are past the year that they are born then they are condsidered an old bird so anything beyond the year they are born is considered an old bird


Ditto!

Terry


----------



## FeetFirstPigeon (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info we are going to the grand national in San Diego in January and they have yearling bird or young bird?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

We will also be at the Nationals in Jan, hope to touch base.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Anything banded in the current year is a young bird. Yearlings are a year old. So your fantail will be a yearling once 2011 comes, and won't become an old bird until 2012.

Most shows I've seen are just young birds and old birds (yearlings and older).
A lot of early hatches may look like the yearlings/old birds by the time shows come around, but it is still all based on the band.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

FeetFirstPigeon said:


> Thanks for the info we are going to the grand national in San Diego in January and they have yearling bird or young bird?


I copied this from the NPA website (show rules fot the Grand National)

17. Specialty Clubs shall establish their own classes. Where no club agreement is in effect, classes shall be provided for Young hen, Young Cock, Old Hen, Old Cock. 

Most specialty clubs that are hosting the breed will only want young bird or old bird marked. Judging usually is in the order listed above. Year old or yearling birds are considered old birds unless it happens to be a yearling show and then the specialty club would annouce as such.

I hope this helps and doesn't add to the confusion.

You can always check with NPA for the host club of the breed your showing and check with them.


----------



## FeetFirstPigeon (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the continued help I am starting to get the hang of this. We currently just have this one fantail and about 10 archangel pigeons we are going to take. Nationals will be our first show but we figure it will really help us define where we want to go and squire some nice foundation stock. I previously showed dogs and rabbits but my friend showed pigeons as a kid. So I built an 8 foot by 8 foot loft and we jumped in feet first. You pigeon fanciers have been so helpful and kind I think we picked the right hobby!


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

So if I read it right this will be your first national!!! You are in for such a treat with all the many different breed of pigeons and all the new people you will meet. enjoy yourself and be sure to tell us about your experience and maybe share some photos.


----------



## FeetFirstPigeon (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't worry we will take a ton of pictures my husband is just shaking his head and happy just to follow my friend and me on this journey. We have horse property so we can expand as much as needed but trying to figure all this out before this site was impossible


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

A 2010 Bird At The National Will Be A Young Bird To Be Clear On The Answer Not All Shows Have Yearling Classes Just Read The Show Entry Book


----------

